# Port request: scram



## rakhimov (Mar 22, 2017)

SCRAM is a probabilistic risk analysis tool (fault tree, etc.).
The upstream: https://github.com/rakhimov/scram

It's packaged in Debian, Ubuntu, and Fedora.
I am an upstream developer and willing to help out volunteer packagers.

RPM example from Fedora: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/scram.git/tree/

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

Ports are a community effort. If you start with it I'm sure others are willing to help out.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 23, 2017)

Safety Control Rod Axe Man?


----------

